# L-R - Ceme to Mater



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I had cause to replace the Ceme/secondary pressure switch today. It has been replaced with the Mater pressure switch set at 3.5bar.

I took a few pics of the process. After unplugging the machine I removed the top and side panels (easy to do, they just pop off).

Here's a pic showing the Ceme. You need a 14mm spanner to remove this.










The Mater switch looks slightly different and needs a 17mm spanner to fit it. I had to remove the two little screws holding the side spade connector part as it was protruding slightly too far to allow fitting. I then soon had the Mater in place, tightened up, the side bit refitted, and the wires attached.










Top tip for replacing the top panel. It has a lip around the water tank cutout that fits tightly between the tank and frame, 4 knives keep everything in the right place making it easier to push the lid on without faff.










All done!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

You may need to adjust the Mater pressure switch up/down to 1.0/1.1 bar....rather quickly if it's heading up towards 3.5bar (!).


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

espressotechno said:


> You may need to adjust the Mater pressure switch up/down to 1.0/1.1 bar....rather quickly if it's heading up towards 3.5bar (!).


It's for the PI pressure not boiler one I assume.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

cambosheff said:


> It's for the PI pressure not boiler one I assume.


Indeed it is and I am happy with it at 3.5bar


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

I like the glass protector on the top of your machine. Good idea. Might have to steal that one! Do you put cups on there?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

why was there a need to replace the original with a different one.....were they failing or something mildred?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Niall said:


> I like the glass protector on the top of your machine. Good idea. Might have to steal that one! Do you put cups on there?


Yes! There's a thread about it somewhere. If you can't locate it let me know and I will try


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> why was there a need to replace the original with a different one.....were they failing or something mildred?


Yes. On Sunday we had intermittently working pre infusion. A quick search on the Londinium forum followed and lo and behold someone had encountered more or less the same thing. While I was there a pop-up window popped up and there was Reiss asking if he could help! I explained and he offered to send the replacement part forthwith. It came today and job's a good'un!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the MA-TER XP110 is a much better switch choice, a lot more reliable than the CEME ones in my experience.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I think the MA-TER XP110 is a much better switch choice, a lot more reliable than the CEME ones in my experience.


It's certainly one up on the Ceme - it hasn't gone wrong yet!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone know if the ceme switch is a random failure or number of cycles failure. Mine seems fine so far but I've heard of failures. Just wondering if it's ok because I use it less or just got lucky.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I think it's random but I don't know for certain.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Lefteye said:


> Anyone know if the ceme switch is a random failure or number of cycles failure. Mine seems fine so far but I've heard of failures. Just wondering if it's ok because I use it less or just got lucky.


Random. Possibly more likely with switches that have been unsealed and adjusted by the user, but not exclusively so.

My original Ceme failed after 6 months. It had been adjusted as it was from the very first production batch, which shipped with too low a factory setting.

The replacement at that time was another Ceme which has been fine to date.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Random. Possibly more likely with switches that have been unsealed and adjusted by the user, but not exclusively so.
> 
> My original Ceme failed after 6 months. It had been adjusted as it was from the very first production batch, which shipped with too low a factory setting.
> 
> The replacement at that time was another Ceme which has been fine to date.


Time to twiddle with it then and see if still behaves


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Time to twiddle with it then and see if still behaves


Who's to say I haven't ?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Who's to say I haven't ?


Some people, they just can't leave well alone!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Some people, they just can't leave well alone!


Had you twiddled with yours?

Come on...... be honest..... you're among friends here.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> Had you twiddled with yours?


What? My shiny new one? NO I HAVE NOT . . .



> Come on...... be honest..... you're among friends here.


What I do in the privacy of my Londominium is nothing to do with you!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just adding a video of a shot and milk steaming from this morning. There was a 6s pi cropped off the beginning to keep it a bit shorter


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Love the implementation of the spoon , I shall be trying this as I'm fed up dribbling everywhere .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> Love the implementation of the spoon , I shall be trying this as I'm fed up dribbling everywhere .


I don't like messy dribbling









The spoon is a tablespoon measuring spoon, short handle, large capacity


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Now, Now it's a family forum,haha


----------

